# Silica laws by OSHA



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am wondering if any of you are planning on the new silica dust law coming into effect this fall. OSHA will be implementing some heavy duty fines on all job sites not controlling and reducing/eliminating dust.

interesting read if anyone is interested
https://www.osha.gov/silica/

Rob


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Paper masks with 2 straps are considered N95 respirators by NIOSH. As long as they are provided and directed to wear the employer should be fine. Most jobs I was on used negative air machines to reduce dust. I've only seen Cal OSHA twice in 35 years on the job. 
Thank you for making others aware of this change.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Paper masks with 2 straps are considered N95 respirators by NIOSH. As long as they are provided and directed to wear the employer should be fine. Most jobs I was on used negative air machines to reduce dust. I've only seen Cal OSHA twice in 35 years on the job.
> Thank you for making others aware of this change.


Swing festool no filter in vac and blow it out open window


----------

